# A level students have to go to Lahore for the entrance test



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok the title was just to pull you in  I went to RMC today to submit my forms, and apart from the fact that I was 1 of the 10 A level students(There were at least 1000 FSC kids), I was told that A level students have to go to Lahore for the entrance test! I just want to confirm if this is correct, because I cant find this anywhere on the website...thanks and peace out


----------



## aliabideen (May 29, 2010)

yup..it happened to me even...i guess all A-level students have to go to Lahore for the test...


----------



## Zuriya (Jun 25, 2010)

I haven't submitted mine yet #laugh A Level kids to go to Lahore? OMG NO! #frown


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

aliabideen said:


> yup..it happened to me even...i guess all A-level students have to go to Lahore for the test...


You know all of you might not think that's a good thing! But actually, it is! Who knows what the other centres will have, but the Mcat test center in lahore will be at the university and they showed us the hall and its air conditioned (which i had previously thought would not be possible to arrange since we hadnt paid them a cent except for the two 30Rs. stamps.!) SO YIPPPEEEE! 

I thought id be wiping sweat off my brow throughout the paper.

Second advantage would be that possibly the UHS would avoid the problems that happnd last year! last year the invigilators were SO DUMB they didnt know which paper (fsc or nonfsc) to give to whom! So i guess concentrating at one centre sounds to me like.... Good?


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Ok the title was just to pull you in  I went to RMC today to submit my forms, and apart from the fact that I was 1 of the 10 A level students(There were at least 1000 FSC kids), I was told that A level students have to go to Lahore for the entrance test! I just want to confirm if this is correct, because I cant find this anywhere on the website...thanks and peace out


Im going to have to go to Pindi for the Shifa test too! It happens so relax


----------



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Im going to have to go to Pindi for the Shifa test too! It happens so relax



This is a very good thing and in our favour (A level students)...

All of the A level students will be together and if something goes wrong we can all talk about it.


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Im going to have to go to Pindi for the Shifa test too! It happens so relax


Lol I'm not mad..I'm sorta um worried..because I have no relatives in Lahore, and my entire family is going to be outside Pakistan during the Summer. So the arrangements will be a little hard to make. You mentioned 'last year'? Did you give the PMC test last year, and if you did how much did you get? Ty


P.S. Any reason why my thread title got changed Mod? #shocked


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

saadfaiz92 said:


> P.S. Any reason why my thread title got changed Mod? #shocked


Yes. You can check out the general forum rules to see why.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> Lol I'm not mad..I'm sorta um worried..because I have no relatives in Lahore, and my entire family is going to be outside Pakistan during the Summer. So the arrangements will be a little hard to make. You mentioned 'last year'? Did you give the PMC test last year, and if you did how much did you get? Ty
> 
> 
> P.S. Any reason why my thread title got changed Mod? #shocked


You have to specific about the content of your thread in its title thats the rule! You should thank him he didnt delete your thread 

Anyway, no I didnt appear for it but Ive talked to my seniors and others who gave the exam. I read articles and online, and last year there was huge Hullabaloo all over Paki news channels about the test so thats why I know all this.
This will be my first time (hopefully last)  And theres a gazillion hotels u could stay at in lahore!


----------



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

raidermary said:


> You have to specific about the content of your thread in its title thats the rule! You should thank him he didnt delete your thread
> 
> Anyway, no I didnt appear for it but Ive talked to my seniors and others who gave the exam. I read articles and online, and last year there was huge Hullabaloo all over Paki news channels about the test so thats why I know all this.
> This will be my first time (hopefully last)  And theres a gazillion hotels u could stay at in lahore!


The thread title was "UHS killed my dog"...I think that's as specific as it gets. #grin Anywho ty for the info..Um one more thing, where exactly is UHS and how far is it from the airport? Thanks again


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

saadfaiz92 said:


> The thread title was "UHS killed my dog"...I think that's as specific as it gets. #grin Anywho ty for the info..Um one more thing, where exactly is UHS and how far is it from the airport? Thanks again


University of Health Sciences,
Khayaban-e-Jamia Punjab,
Lahore-54600
Ph # 042-99231304-09 
UAN # 111-33-33-66 
Fax # 042-99230870

call them an ask for the way or use google maps


----------



## cjblufox (Jul 12, 2010)

*Tada?*



raidermary said:


> University of Health Sciences,
> Khayaban-e-Jamia Punjab,
> Lahore-54600
> Ph # 042-99231304-09
> ...


 
Anyone knows WHERE exactly the test centre is? #confused


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

cjblufox said:


> Anyone knows WHERE exactly the test centre is? #confused


The centre's inside the university!! They ll lead you inside once u get to the university premises!


----------

